# Looper - Blu-ray Review



## Peter Rygiel (Jan 21, 2010)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10372[/img]*Title: Looper
Starring: Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Bruce Willis, Emily Blunt, Jeff Daniels
Directed by: Rian Johnson
Written by: Rian Johnson
Aspect Ratio: 2.35:1 AVC
Main Audio: English 5.1 DTS-HD MA
Studio: Endgame Entertainment 
Rated: R
Runtime: 118
Blu-ray Release Date: December 31 2012
Runtime: 118 min*
*
Movie :4stars:
Video :4stars:
Audio :5stars:
Extras :2.5stars:
HTS Overall Score: *84


*Movie:*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10374[/img]Joe (Gordon-Levitt) is a specialized assassin called a “Looper” working for a crime boss, Abe (Daniels) in the year 2044. In the year 2074 time travel has been developed and quickly banned, but the mob uses a secret time machine to send people they want dead back to the year 2044 to an awaiting Joe armed with a blunderbuss standing by a tarp on which the unlucky sap will appear. Once the hooded traveler appears Joe blasts them in the chest, collects his payment (silver bars attached to the victim’s back), and throws the body into an incinerator. Why go to all this trouble? Apparently as it was explained, in 2074 human bodies are somehow “tagged” making it nearly impossible to easily dispose of a body. As a Looper Joe lives a privileged life barhopping and constantly getting high with his Looper buddies. Life in 2044 is presented as a near dystopia with some technology obviously advanced (a stupid looking flying jet engine bike), and other technology, perhaps maybe to be nostalgic; the car Joe carelessly and radically drives around being a Mazda MX-3 (or Mazda Miata). In any case life is poor for the majority of the populous so being a Looper has its perks… until the mob decides to “close your loop”. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10377[/img]During a routine planned kill Joe stands in his usual spot near a field ready to fire his blunderbuss, (why a blunderbuss?, it’s such an antiquated firearm, but it’s nostalgic and looks cool) when his instinct to quickly pull the trigger is interrupted when the person who appears isn’t hooded and looks him in the eyes with familiarity; the man turns out to be his future self. Joe’s hesitation causes his future self/old self (Willis) to get the better of him and knock him out and escape. Having your intended victim escape is the worst mistake you can make as a Looper and Joe is well aware of this and vows to his superior that he’ll correct the problem. 
_
Looper_ is a hard movie to summarize; it’s complicated and deep and spans many genres like science-fiction, action, thriller and drama. It’s unique in its conceit and poses quite a few existential questions that linger as you exit the theater, unfortunately it gets confusing and contains a few significant plot holes, but what it most definitely isn’t, is boring. Despite the questions I had and momentarily periods of frustration because I really had no clue what I just saw actually meant or was, all of _Looper_’s 118 minutes are so entertaining and captivating. I could have sat through a 148 minute version of this movie with ease.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10371[/img]The best thing about Looper is the main actors, Willis and Gordon-Levitt and their performances individually and while sharing the screen. After old Joe escapes young Joe starts to change, his mannerisms and facial contortions resemble old Joe and you don’t notice the transformation until well into the movie, and then you’re blown away by the portrayal and incarnation. Gordon-Levitt is an amazing actor and his performance in_ Looper_ is something to be rivaled and really appreciated. He puts just the right amount of emotion into scenes that call for it and simply put looks good on screen dressed in fine wares. Willis is just a natural as an actor and adjusts and fits into any role seamlessly. The chemistry between the two is great, especially when the situation gets tense. 

The action in_ Looper_ is well spaced out, superbly choreographed, sometimes brutal and appreciably isn’t embellished, but comes across as realistic (to a point) and pretty honest. I like watching movie fights that are staged like they could actually happen. Violence done properly can really add a sense of fluidity to a movie and melds well the residual drama that follows. 

*
Rated:*

R for strong violence, language, some sexuality/nudity and drug content.


*Audio :5stars:*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10376[/img]When Joe fires his blunderbuss for the first time by a wheat field in the opening scene the resulting sonic aftermath is realistically enveloping and impactful; it sounds like you were standing mere feet away from Joe. The entire 5.1 system immediately comes to life and from then on you know you’re in for truly aural treat. The sub-woofer plays a huge part in helping to deliver a distinct immersive sound every time a gun is fired. Gunshots are a highlight in _Looper_ that you won’t forget. City sounds and background noises are very well structured. Vehicles in the future, some very similar to today’s vehicles, and some obviously more advanced sound great as they pass from one side of the screen to the other, employing excellent use of directional effects. Everyday simple sounds like glasses clinking, utensils being handled, doors opening and footsteps are crisp and clean. Dialogue even amongst the club music and powerful score is nicely prioritized and always distinguishable. It was a real pleasure to watch _Looper _because the attention paid to detail and the accurate representation of familiar surroundings and everything else provided for an awesome sonic experience. This is a high-end and memorable soundtrack. 


*Video :4stars:*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10373[/img]The not-so-great future presented in _Looper _is full of realistic pale shades and at times a toned down color palette that fittingly coincides with the dismal and depressing atmosphere. Texture on buildings and constructed sets is evident and high. Outdoor scenes, specifically those involving the executions are bright and the surrounding natural growth looks great. Darker scenes lit by a single overhanging source vary in detail, but on a whole outlines keep their form, characters are distinguishable and black levels rarely crush the entire image. Texture on clothing is appreciably high, which is a great thing because the costumes make an impact. Up-close facial features look superb with loads of detail in the smiles and frowns. Wrinkles and hair look perfect. It’s hard to faultless _Looper_ in the video department; it is an excellent 1080p transfer that will stand the test of time. 


*Extras :2.5stars:*

-Audio Commentary with writer/director Rian Jhnson and actors Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Emily Blunt
-Deleted Scenes
-The Future from the Beginning
-The Science of Time Travel
-Scoring _Looper_
-_Looper_ Animated Trailer
-Previews: _Parker_, _Premium Rush_, _Universal Soldier: Day of Reckoning_, _Company of Heroes_, _Seven Psychopaths_, _Lockout_


*Overall:*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10375[/img]_Looper_ is an action movie above all else with drama enhancing the story as the plot unfolds. It’s also smart, keeps you on your toes and keeps you thinking with the philosophical questions it poses concerning the future and morality. I had some issues with _Looper_ on a few fronts, but I still highly recommend it for being something totally different, truly innovative and something fresh amidst so many stale horror and mindless action movies flooding the market.






*Buy Looper on Blu-ray at Amazon*


*Recommendation: Buy It!*
*Watch the Official Trailer*


----------



## musikpirate (Nov 13, 2009)

Bought this on the 31st when it came out. The wife and really enjoyed it.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I also bought this one on the day it came out. Absolutely loved it and plan on watching it again tonight. Oh and thanks for the review Peter.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Looper - Blu-ray review*

I'm all over this one... can't wait to see it.:T

Interesting score... "84"... based on the review I would have assumed it would have gotten a few more points!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

27dnast said:


> I'm all over this one... can't wait to see it.:T
> 
> Interesting score... "84"... based on the review I would have assumed it would have gotten a few more points!


Forget the score and just add it to the collection. One of the better action flicks to come out in quite some time. Excellent story and very original. Not just a shoot em up but some real human emotion in this one.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Looper - Blu-ray review*

Ive wanted to see it but the "R" rating with a fair bit of skin is keeping me from getting it. Am I warranted in these thoughts?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Ive wanted to see it but the "R" rating with a fair bit of skin is keeping me from getting it. Am I warranted in these thoughts?


My opinion…no. I think the "R" rating was more for the violence.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Looper - Blu-ray review*

Ok, sounds good I will pick one up. Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Looper - Blu-ray review*

Thanks for the review Peter! :T

Joseph Gorgon Levitt = blind buy. Simple amazed at his acting prowess.


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Walmart here I come.. How's the LFE in it?

Audio I see was rated quite high


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Really enjoyed this movie. Great story. Great sound. Solid acting. My only gripe was the overall PQ. It had a very grainy feel with hazy blacks. So, not the most impressive movie from that stand point, IMO. Not a deal breaker though. This one is a must see.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Looper - Blu-ray review*

Thanks for the review Peter. My fiance and I watched the movie and we both loved it. As a matter of fact we have watched it several times and suggested it to all our friends.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Looper - Blu-ray review*

Watched it last night, I agree the video was not the best as it did seem kind of washed out however the audio on this is really deep and dynamic. I just did not like the language or the parts with the topless woman as its really just not my thing.


----------



## jmilton7043 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Looper - Blu-ray review*

R for violence and yes, some skin. More skin is in the "bonus" deleted scenes than in the actual theatrical release. Funny how some T&A is considered more offensive then the fact that Bruce Willis kills a few children in the movie and we are OK with that...


----------



## Peter Rygiel (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Looper - Blu-ray review*



fkjr2 said:


> Walmart here I come.. How's the LFE in it?
> 
> Audio I see was rated quite high


My brother was in the basement watching the movie and I was above him on the main floor in the kitchen and at times when the bass kicked in the floor rumbled and I could see the water in the vase on the kitchen table ripple; not an exaggeration, it was that powerful.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: Looper - Blu-ray review*

Watched it the day before yesterday - thought it was pretty good. Joseph Gordon Levitt looks so weird because of the makeup though.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Looper - Blu-ray review*



tonyvdb said:


> Ive wanted to see it but the "R" rating with a fair bit of skin is keeping me from getting it. Am I warranted in these thoughts?


Skin doesn't bother me but in respect to your position you should know that there is some gratuitous nudity front and center in a couple of scenes each of which lasts about a minute. While it is certainly not pervasive throughout the movie, it is hard to ignore. 

I thoroughly enjoyed the movie and agree that is is one of the better audio presentations that I can remember. Lots of detail and some very good use of the surround channels througout. And some very good LFE, too. 

Regards,
sga2


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Looper - Blu-ray review*

This went under the radar, but the HTS reviewers brought it to my attention: thanks for the review, as usual!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Looper - Blu-ray review*

I loved this movie, but have to admit it is precisely the kind of movie I gravitate towards anyway. Well-thought-out time travel, makes you think, good action, Bruce, good acting throughout, well paced, satisfying the first time through and leaves you with enough to think about that you want to see it at least once or twice more --- one of the best sci-fi movies of the last few years. And I like sci-fi. When it is good.

Makes me think of 12 Monkeys, another Bruce Willis flick, with time travel theme, dark and lots to think about, one of my all-time favorites. Now I have to watch IT again.

Thanks for the great review.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Looper - Blu-ray review*



AudiocRaver said:


> I loved this movie, but have to admit it is precisely the kind of movie I gravitate towards anyway. Well-thought-out time travel, makes you think, good action, Bruce, good acting throughout, well paced, satisfying the first time through and leaves you with enough to think about that you want to see it at least once or twice more --- one of the best sci-fi movies of the last few years. And I like sci-fi. When it is good.
> 
> *Makes me think of 12 Monkeys, another Bruce Willis flick, with time travel theme, dark and lots to think about, one of my all-time favorites. Now I have to watch IT again.*
> 
> Thanks for the great review.


One of my favorites as well - I have to remember to look for a deal n that one for BR!


----------



## madbrayniak (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Looper - Blu-ray review*

Truely enjoyed this movie as well. I didnt get to it in theaters but rented it through DirecTV cinema last week and really enjoyed it. In fact, the story was nothing like I expected it to be and really added a new interesting twist to the time travel sci-fi time genre.


----------

